# Where white man went wrong



## pdentrem (Feb 2, 2013)

)A friend sent me this newspaper clipping jpg.


View attachment 97988


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 2, 2013)

Priceless!!!!


----------



## randyjaco (Feb 2, 2013)

It is not exactly PC, but funny as Hell
Thanks for sharing

Randy


----------



## Randy_m (Feb 2, 2013)

Aint that the truth....lol


----------



## ElTejano (Feb 3, 2013)

Holy crap thats great.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree, funny as hell.  Probably some truth to it, too!

PC???   PC is for sissies.  Oh, never mind - I shouldn't get myself started on that subject!! 

Ok, dammit, I stopped myself from ranting about it, and that's as PC as I get.   :nono:


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 4, 2013)

A saying I heard as a kid has always stood me in good stead. "White man stupid - buil big fire, stand far back. Indian smart - build small fire, sit close." No problem cooking lunch with one stick off a pine tree.

Think how much friendlier life would be if the PC police never happened.


----------



## macrnr (Feb 4, 2013)

Casinos, the Indians are laughing all the way to the bank!
:lmao:


----------



## MICK1958 (Feb 14, 2013)

That was a funny piece of fabrication…..  and probably a grain of truth to it. 

I think after a few thousand years walking around in a loin cloth ,,,,,,    It would make me happy to see the "white" man.


----------



## Glmphoto (Feb 14, 2013)

PC
A doctrine fostered by a delusional, illogical minority, and rabidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a turd by the clean end.

That article is great!  Thanks for sharing it


----------



## jumps4 (Feb 14, 2013)

the clip is funny and makes you think.
I guess in this world today to be PC we have to stop laughing at humans and only laugh at animals
they have not organized into PC groups yet
steve


----------



## macrnr (Feb 14, 2013)

jumps4 said:


> the clip is funny and makes you think.
> I guess in this world today to be PC we have to stop laughing at humans and only laugh at animals
> they have not organized into PC groups yet
> steve


Did you see any of the Westminster Dog Show this week? I guess those dogs would be in the 1%! Political correctness is ruining our society.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Feb 14, 2013)

:shush: We don't want peta to get involved.:shush:
***********Just Sayihg*************Gator************:bash:


----------



## Splat (Feb 14, 2013)

And people wonder how the Indians have survived everything they have and are still around (thankfully).


----------



## fastback (Feb 19, 2013)

Love it :lmao:


----------



## Metalmann (Feb 19, 2013)

Being PC, is another reason people don't talk right.

Just say what you're thinking, for Christ's sake.

BS, is PC.


----------



## Almega (Feb 19, 2013)

grumpygator said:


> :shush: We don't want peta to get involved.:shush:
> ***********Just Sayihg*************Gator************:bash:


That is "People Eating Tasty Animals" isn't it?


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 26, 2014)

i live 18 miles from the Northern Cheyenne Reservation, their PC means poverty central


----------



## road (Nov 26, 2014)

hmm being a native, I'll just watch this play out... :whistle::whistle:


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 27, 2014)

Here, it stands for Polite Conversation. And yes, we enforce it. This may be humorous to some, and I recognize that it's practically impossible to think about how what you are about to say your entire audience. But I honestly believe that part of the issue lies with the overly sensitive to some degree in some cases. I will make no judgement here, but let's limit how far the implied insults go, in either direction. And if you are offended by this thread and its progression, I apologize for that, and suggest that you avoid this thread. It may be better to delete it, but I want to make the Forum position clear. Call it what you want, but we WILL be friendly, all around.


----------



## pineyfolks (Nov 27, 2014)

While we're on the subject of being PC, I thought you might enjoy this.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
     Even though it is true nowadays.


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 27, 2014)

pineyfolks said:


> While we're on the subject of being PC, I thought you might enjoy this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





My opinion    the first two kids are plain ole normal kids= the third picture.    I say is "the dissasembling of America" quote Tubal Cain !!!!!


----------



## road (Nov 27, 2014)

Tony Wells said:


> Here, it stands for Polite Conversation. And yes, we enforce it. This may be humorous to some, and I recognize that it's practically impossible to think about how what you are about to say your entire audience. But I honestly believe that part of the issue lies with the overly sensitive to some degree in some cases. I will make no judgement here, but let's limit how far the implied insults go, in either direction. And if you are offended by this thread and its progression, I apologize for that, and suggest that you avoid this thread. It may be better to delete it, but I want to make the Forum position clear. Call it what you want, but we WILL be friendly, all around.



Nicely written Tony.  I'm not offended in any way by the post. It was posted as a joke as I take it. All good in my books.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 27, 2014)

grumpygator said:


> :shush: We don't want peta to get involved.:shush:
> ***********Just Sayihg*************Gator************:bash:




 The initials P-E-T-A stand for "People Eating Tasty Animals." Really it does, I saw it on a Bumper Sticker with a registered trade mark. :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## rsegars (Nov 27, 2014)

pdentrem said:


> )A friend sent me this newspaper clipping jpg.



After reading this thread and all the replies the one thing that struck me is that white males are the only group left that can be made fun of. I do hope that does not change. Humor is helpful!


----------



## rsegars (Nov 27, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> I agree, funny as hell.  Probably some truth to it, too!
> 
> PC???   PC is for sissies.  Oh, never mind - I shouldn't get myself started on that subject!!
> 
> Ok, dammit, I stopped myself from ranting about it, and that's as PC as I get.   :nono:



You did good! Stopping is sometimes hard for me!!


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 27, 2014)

randyjaco said:


> It is not exactly PC, but funny as Hell
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> Randy



OK... since it is the holidays... I am gonna tread close to the 'no politics' rule:

PC... IMO (my opinion)... may well be one of those things that sounds and maybe feels good...
Yet when practiced is not so good... and maybe even destructive (self destructive also?).  

IMO we might want to think out these things carefully... do some research: History seems to teach bountiful lessons about what works and what does not (over the longer term), and think VERY carefully before we elect someone with lots of 'great' and 'new' and 'change' ideas... 
IMO all those things have been tried in the past... and history is full of the (not so good) results.  Might be wise to consider what others have learned... than to blindly try something... just because it feels hip to try it.

OK, will stop there before I start a discussion we are not supposed to have.  

MODS: If this post is in-appropriate, please feel free to remove it.  
GA


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 27, 2014)

Tony Wells said:


> Here, it stands for Polite Conversation. And yes, we enforce it. This may be humorous to some, and I recognize that it's practically impossible to think about how what you are about to say your entire audience. But I honestly believe that part of the issue lies with the overly sensitive to some degree in some cases. I will make no judgement here, but let's limit how far the implied insults go, in either direction. And if you are offended by this thread and its progression, I apologize for that, and suggest that you avoid this thread. It may be better to delete it, but I want to make the Forum position clear. Call it what you want, but we WILL be friendly, all around.



Good post!

I am a member of other forums (not machinist)... where political discussions are allowed.

While they are fun at times... one has to have a thick skin to handle it... and toes do get trampled on... actually feet get smashed.
It changes the demeanor and tone of the entire forum... even if the politics are kept in one section... and that is strictly enforced.  IMO this forum is a better place without the demeanor and tone which seems to come from political discussions.  

I like the definition of PC above 'Polite Conversation'!  
IMO each of us can choose to behave in a more professional way... which seems to make the whole forum a better place.  At another forum (heating and AC) I used to be a MOD, in the political section.  I can say it was like babysitting a bunch of bullies in grade school... and after a year, I resigned.  

I am glad we do not have politics at this forum, the feel of this forum is better for it IMO.

THX for keeping the line drawn.


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 27, 2014)

One more... just for fun:

In the gyro-copter community... there are a small handful of forums.

One of them is VERY high-brow, with a definite aire of snobbery (and of course very PC)...
The other is one of those 'good-ol-boy' places where as long as the internet police do not shut it down... anything goes... it is named after a rather raucous animal that is a good hunter. (Being vague on purpose).

Anyhow... at the very PC forum... someone said the other forum should be banned from the internet...
Someone from the other forum responded on the PC forum... 'Tried that, PETA refused to allow it'...

<grin>


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 27, 2014)

I think this thread has gone off topic. Granted, the PC thing was a good thing to bring up because it is related the original post and people's perception of its meaning. However, we need to keep this thread on it's original topic so that we don't wander off into 'The Forbidden Zone'.


----------



## road (Nov 27, 2014)

Maybe we could turn this to a positive. How about we start a Friendly machinist good humor thread ? 

No PC stuff, just fun innocent jokes. maybe just about shop work or us old guys losing our memory ? 

Just a thought..


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 27, 2014)

Humor is welcome throughout the forum, as I think we have all seen. If you have something to post that is humorous without poking ill mannered fun at someone, by all means, put a post in the Member's Hangout. Might be a good idea to start the subject line with 'Cute joke' or 'Good humor' or similar so that everyone knows that it is posted as humor.


Oh, and what is this 'memory' thing that you speak of??   I don't recall ever hearing such a term before....  :roflmao:


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 27, 2014)

Perhaps we might want to change the title of the article to:

Where men went wrong???  

Take the potential for a racial interpretation out of it... and it is just fun.


----------



## ray hampton (Nov 27, 2014)

keep this post the way that it is now
one unfamous indian make a true comment
"we give the white man 2 inches of land and they took 2 thousand miles in boot


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 27, 2014)

I humblely sumbit my Christmas wish;   and that is the return of spelling it out instead of the new wave of abbreviations. Its not hard. Why I still dont know why (this) is plastered all over, even on TV & what in hell is an app or swambo. I forget to write me a note to google it..  I recently found out a "RT" means rotary table. Only three words to type is that asking too much.  I'm not ranting but there are old timers here and still working.  Absoulutly not a pointing a fingers, but sometimes I got no clue when one abbreviates on an interesting
topic.  And not only here its on all sites..   back to this post.  I thought everybody was talking about a personal computer ?   Don't mind me I'm a just settlin all that turkey and
yes 2 plates of the stuff...Then back running the excavator till dark, today another 500 feet water service to the big barn..This weeks total (for the ole GK) 1/4 mile 6 foot deep.
Good thing-the line goes right by the machine shop so now I got internet & water service and finally 3phase power. Tomorrow install four hydrants, then the pad for a 45 foot
wind mill (new) still on pallets, a Baker Heller Aller 8 foot wheel that  equals 200 galons water  an hour.  Supsose to be a machinist now a farm boy, no I'm a helpin the kid.
So I'm a just winding down just thought i'd ramble a little.    

samuel  


"a little Jack goes a looong way"


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah...

I have not figured out the SWAMBO either...


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 27, 2014)

She
 Who
Always
Must
Be
Obeyed


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 27, 2014)

GA said:


> Yeah...
> 
> I have not figured out the SWAMBO either...



She Who Always Must Be Obeyed


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 27, 2014)

Figures...

I do not have one of those around my home currently....

Not sure if that is good or bad...

Just me and endless projects.


----------



## Randy_m (Nov 27, 2014)

Whats "for the ole GK" in post #35 mean? Just say'n. We all use abbreviations that we know. I wish in the beginning of a post people would put..for example, I was working on my rotary table (R.T.)......then from their we would all know what they were talking about.


----------



## road (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok  - ( oakey dokey )   I'm  ( I am )  lost now.....   what were we talking about ?  

Oh,  I finally printed the plans for my wobbler engine yesterday ...


----------

